# South Central ND



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I traveled a fairly large section of South Central ND today. Went through Wishek, Kulm, Fredonia, Edgeley, Gackle and numerous side trips to some of my favorite sloughs. I have to report there are MANY potholes that have dried up once again. Some that I saw full of water 6 weeks ago are drying up VERY fast. The big water areas are still there but are dropping. It appears some very localized areas received some rain but most areas are getting dry. If large rains don't come soon, I'd say it's not going to be a problem for NRs only being able to hunt that area for one 7 day area as other areas are going to be much better. I've hunted opener in the Fredonia/Kulm area for 30+ years and I'm seriously considering a change to another section of the state....if the water picture doesn't look better in the next couple of months.

By the way, landowners very happy to give permission for the upcoming seasons. I got lucky, the small grain harvest is about a week away from starting so I was able to see many landowners to gain permission for later in the year.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Did you get up to the Jud area? It is about 15 miles nort of Kulm. That is where I have hunted the past 3 years. My neighbor was out there a month ago and said all of the sloughs are filled up from the 10 inches of rain they had earlier this year. Last year about half of the ponds had dried up. He is originally from Jud.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I went through on Highway 46 north of Jud about 15 miles. Smaller stuff drying up somewhat. I also scouted the area about 5-6 weeks ago that I mentoned above and much more water than now. In fact smaller sloughs we hunted opener last year south of Kulm were more full than last Fall....now they're dry and full of grass. Crops look good, land pretty dry.

If you hunt the bigger lakes like a lot of MN hunters you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

It is amazing how fast the small water in North Dakota can dissapear. Like Field Hunter is saying the small sloughs were full and many are drying. August and the first two weeks of Sept is when they really dry up. Areas that look ok right now may be bone dry by Oct. Things change fast when the wetlands are very shallow. Good luck


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

North and west of Jud water is drying fast. Some harder rains south of town have kept the water levels stable. It was not uncommon to have water standing in the sloughs during small grain harvest, then haying them out in Sept. Without continued precip water conditions will be dicey at best in this area. FH what did you think of the young duck numbers on your travels. My opinion is that for the number of adult ducks there are not that many young of the year. Spent some time last weekend looking into sloughs with glasses and was very disappointed.

jbaincfl send me a PM who is your neighbor I grew up in Jud and return there for a good share of my hunting.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Ron, I sent you a PM. When you reply, how do I see you sent me a PM back? I have never done this before. Thanks


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

jbaincfl said:


> Ron, I sent you a PM. When you reply, how do I see you sent me a PM back? I have never done this before. Thanks


Login, and check your profile on top. There's a setting that will email you when he replies, otherwise when you come to the site when he has replied, it will say you have a new message up at the top.

pm's are slick. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ron,
I was somewhat disappointed in the youg duck numbers AND the adults. Blue wing teal seem to be abundant but the mallards are very spread out . There are some and maybe many of the hens are still on nests as the young that I did see where very small. I would guess that there are higher numbers with many not flyinng now due to the molt. The area is goinng to better this year after the migration begins as I didn't see anywhere near the numbers as previous summers. I'm planning on a trip through the same areas every 4 weeks or so until opener....I'll continue to report on the areas.


----------

